
Intel releases consumer M.2 Xpoint SSDs: Endurance problems on a gumstick - davidgerard
https://semiaccurate.com/2017/03/27/intel-releases-consumer-m-2-xpoint-ssds/
======
cperciva
_Back to the tech, if you assume a 16GB laptop, you can sleep it 6x per day
before you over-stress the drive and exceed its limits. This assumes the magic
driver under the hood does nothing else but clocks out space for a sleep
/hibernation file. Does this sound like an unreasonable use case?_

The authors seem to be assuming that hibernation involves writing the entire
contents of system RAM to disk. This is generally not going to be the case;
pages which are unallocated or contain (unmodified) memory-mapped files from
disk do not need to be stored, since they either don't contain anything useful
or can be read back from their original locations.

On my 8 GB laptop, I currently have only 2.5 GB of _active_ memory; the rest
is free or buffer cache.

~~~
dogma1138
Anything from Semiaccurate regarding Intel should be taken with a grain of
salt the size of the moon. The author is extremely hostile and every article
is about problems or how bad something is or will be and it's usually wrong.

